# Prospects for your profession/job in Canada



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Many people wish to know what the labour market is for their profession in Canada. You can find out on the government's website. Job description/required skills/qualifications, wages, job prospects (and you can check local areas). This site covers a huge range of professions and jobs.
Here it is:
Labour Market Information (LMI)


----------

